# New Members Starting Threads



## mzsweeett

I know I am guilty of this myself.......but the first time someone starts a thread.... it seems that the first reply to it is "Welcome to WR" and "please read the forum rules about titling your threads before posting".

Is there a way to introduce the rules before you post for the first time? 

Ex:
newmember1 just signed up and goes to make their first attempt at starting a thread.... a window could pop up or someting to that effect that would plainly state the rules.... or perhaps if need help or certain key words come up in the title that the thread be refused until they have a more proper heading??

This perhaps would help new members.  What do you all think??

Sweet T.


----------



## Jana337

Sweet T.,

the rules are the first thing to pop up after you click on "Register". New members obviously tick "I have read, and agree to abide by the WordReference Forums rules" without paying attention to them. Would it be different if they popped up again?

Jana

EDIT: To prevent confusion, let me clarify: After clicking on Register, the forum rules do appear in the same window and not in a new one.


----------



## Aupick

Nearly all the problems with new threads by new members lie in the subject line, since they have a tendency to say 'Need help!'. What might be useful would be a reminder note appearing about this one rule when the member clicks in the subject area to type their subject. It shouldn't be a separate window, which would be annoying, but something like what appears when you click on 'calendar' or 'quick links' on the menu bar, perhaps yellow like a post-it note, or in the form of a speech bubble. I guess such things would be more of a matter for vBulletin. But a parenthetical comment could be added after 'Word, phrase or title', eg: 'Word, phrase or title (please be specific and avoid "need help", "please translate", etc.):'.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Sweet T.,
> 
> the rules are the first thing to pop up after you click on "Register". New members obviously tick "I have read, and agree to abide by the WordReference Forums rules" without paying attention to them. Would it be different if they popped up again?
> 
> Jana



Hi Jana,

I have to agree with you, because every time a window pops up (which I don't like) I click on 'close'. The same will happen with the forum rules. I suppose a "pop-up forum rules window" is driving a new member totally crazy. And what about "Pop-up Blocker"? If such a thing is installed (as with me) that thing will block the rules as well, won't it?


----------



## mzsweeett

Hmm, I guess it is a stump then.  I kind of feel bad for the new members.  

I honestly don't remember the rules part when I registered. It was a few months ago. Sorry. I suppose there is no real solution then. Oh well. 

Sweet T.


----------



## cuchuflete

We have implemented a more rigorous thread starter process in the Spanish<=>English 
Specialized Terminology forum.  The plan is to introduce something similar, though not quite so demanding, in the other language forums sometime soon after Mike does the next vBulletin software upgrade.

This will not absolutely force a forero to provide a meaningful title and context, but it will make that more difficult to avoid.

cheers,
cuchuflete


----------



## VenusEnvy

Cuchu: I'd like to mention that I can tell when foreros begin posting there. They come to the "normal" Spanish-English forums equipped with their own little template!


----------



## alc112

I don't agree with mzsweeett's idea. I think you understand better if a person tells you "don't do that" instead of something or whatever that says "don't do that"
am I right?


----------



## mzsweeett

alc112 said:
			
		

> I don't agree with mzsweeett's idea. I think you understand better if a person tells you "don't do that" instead of something or whatever that says "don't do that" am I right?


 I understand what you mean. But my point was that new members are always coming in and there are soooo many threads titled "please help" or "urgent" or "please translate" it can be a bit of a pain when scrolling through threads to see repetative titles...then the first reply is always...."welcome, please see the forum rules..." or " please make a topic specific title" etc. I was seeking to help the mods in not being so redundant, and the newbies not embarrased. The mods probably feel like broken records, and the newbies a bit embarrassed. 
As I said in my earlier post....there really isn't much to be done here anyway....Whodunit and Jana pointed that out to me.

Sweet T.


----------

